# Penguin Books iPad App Looks AMAZING!



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

The video below shows how the Penguin books can be read on an iPad; the go from board books for pre-schoolers, to beginning readers, to the DK Witness style non-fiction books for kids, to Vampire Academy for Young Adults and then to non-fiction titles showing how they're using social networking, video, etc. to really make the books exciting! As a mom of three, this is really exciting; I see so many educational opportunities!

From PadGadget:

Amongst the many things I intend to do with my iPad, one will be reading lots of books and magazines. And as part of the process I intend to let my 10-year old son and 5-year old daughter experience books and stories like never before. After seeing and reading about what Penguin will launch with the iPad I'm very interested.

The Penguin iPad demo is real nice because it gives you a feel on how the iBook store could change the way we perceive and look at books. Penguin Books' CEO John Makinson says it will be "embedding audio, video and streaming into everything" it does. Kids and families will certainly enjoy this experience. I know my kids will.

And for us adults it seems that all our favorite games are getting books deals these days. From Gears of War, to Mass Effect, to Assassin's Creed, to well, everyone. The future for e-books looks bright!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

hsuthard said:


> The video below shows how the Penguin books can be read on an iPad; the go from board books for pre-schoolers, to beginning readers, to the DK Witness style non-fiction books for kids, to Vampire Academy for Young Adults and then to non-fiction titles showing how they're using social networking, video, etc. to really make the books exciting! As a mom of three, this is really exciting; I see so many educational opportunities!
> 
> ... The future for e-books looks bright!


WOW!!! That anatomy book demo is amazing; I'm a nurse and teach Anatomy and Physiology to Yoga Teachers in training; this would be fantastic for that. 
I'm getting more and more excited for the end of April.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

This may have just pushed me over the edge... but I'd have to share with the BRATs


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> This may have just pushed me over the edge... but I'd have to share with the BRATs


Just lock yourself in the closet.

Child: "Mommy, where are you? What are you doing?"
Mom: "I'm in time-out. Mommy will be done in a few hours."


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

*gasp* I love that astronomy one.
I _can_ wait until the next gen. I _can_ wait until the next gen. I _can_ wait until the next gen ...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

AddieLove said:


> *gasp* I love that astronomy one.
> I _can_ wait until the next gen. I _can_ wait until the next gen. I _can_ wait until the next gen ...


No you can't. 

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Eeyore said:


> Just lock yourself in the closet.
> 
> Child: "Mommy, where are you? What are you doing?"
> Mom: "I'm in time-out. Mommy will be done in a few hours."


You've obviously never met the BRATs.. That wouldn't fly with them . They'd be right in there with me.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Amazing. Takes the concept of ebooks to a whole new level.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm now trying to justify this as a homeschool expense....


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Well as a homeschooler myself I can say it is an important piece of technology that our kids will need for their future careers LOL. Just read the Wired magazine article from the most recent issue.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Rasputina said:


> Well as a homeschooler myself I can say it is an important piece of technology that our kids will need for their future careers LOL. Just read the Wired magazine article from the most recent issue.


I'm reading that article now. I agree, I think all students, of any kind need them! And I can't help but think teachers would be very excited about them as well. DH is working now to learn the iPhone SDK


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No you can't.
> 
> Betsy


Betsy!  
I'm so weak. I'm afraid I might cave when reviews start pouring out on here.


----------



## chalkmaven (Dec 27, 2008)

I can't wait to get Wired magazine on the iPad. This may have been posted before, but if not, enjoy.

http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/02/the-wired-ipad-app-a-video-demonstration/


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Just been posted that the Wall Street Journal subscription for iPad will be $17.99/month. This will be much higher than the Amazon subscription price. Guess it costs more for color and those moving commercial ads. 

http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=CNG.540787e65066fbb55a6394f4416b6a7d.841&show_article=1

Best Wishes!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

chalkmaven said:


> I can't wait to get Wired magazine on the iPad. This may have been posted before, but if not, enjoy.
> 
> http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/02/the-wired-ipad-app-a-video-demonstration/


The thing that gets me is, if the article is true, why wouldn't they release the info. Doesn't make any sense.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

My guess is that it is not nearly as cool as the video makes it look.  But it is just a matter of time until there are apps/devices that are that cool.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Love the travel one....


----------

